# Consulta sobre parlantes Tonhalle



## feduarg (Ago 9, 2008)

Holas a todos este es mi primer tema y es que toy haciendo una consulta porque tengo dudas, porque tengo la intensión de armar dos cajas para un amplificador hi-fi que est posteado en este foro es el que publico tecnicdeso, y queria saber si alguien conose los parlasntes de marca tonhalle son de indusria argentina y queria que me sugirieran sime sirven o cuales pueden andar bien que se puedan conseguir en argentina desde ya gracias,  mi idea es armar una caja con una parlante de 6 pulgadas y driver domo.
la pagia es : http://www.audifan.com.ar/parlahg.html


----------



## MFK08 (Ago 9, 2008)

yo tengo la misma duda parecen buenos parlantes pero esperemos q alguno q los haya utilizado nos comente...


----------



## maxep (Ago 9, 2008)

ejje somos 3.. hable con la empresa el vieres. venden por menor y por mayor en la direccionq dice en la pagina de intenet. e ven buenos hay q ver como suenan


----------



## gaston sj (Ago 10, 2008)

parecen ser buenos   ... espero que algun dia se fabrique nuevamente algo como leea en esta bendita argentina


----------



## maxep (Ago 12, 2008)

holaestube habalndo con kuster (el dueñño de tonhalle) y el fue el 1º dueño de jahro..ademas el qeu le armar los amplificador para sus bafles activos en el ingeniero no me acuerdo kien.. pero me acuerdo que fue el creador de iasca..
asi qel tipo viene de la saga de leea y jahro inicialmente.. para que sepan,..


----------



## Marcelo D'Angelo (Abr 28, 2009)

Hola feduarq, yo use los tweters de seda (T13DR) y la verdad es que me sorprendieron muy bien, incluso con mi poca experiencia en filtros les pedi los divisores y tambien me los mandaron, los parlantes no los use, use marca SELENIUM pero porque ya los habia escuchado en cajas como las que arme (columnas) y me habia gustado el sonido. Si me tubiera que llevar por la experiencia por los tweeters seguramente les daria una oportunidad, ademas no son caros.
Saludos


----------



## sergio rossi (May 27, 2009)

hola a todos, yo tambien estoy interesado en estos parlantes. estuve mirandolos por internet y luego me fui a verlos dierctamente a la fabrica, se los ve muy buenos. hay con cono de carton y con cono de keblar. personalmente fui a ver las columnas de sonido que figuran en la web, consultando me dicen que tienen un rango de 20 a 22000 hz, con una respuesta de -1 db a 20 hz. cosa que me deja sorprendido y no muy seguro dado a que dichos bafles tendrian una respuesta plana en toda la frecuencia audible (serian casi ideales) realmente quede para la semana que  viene en ir a escuchar las columnas a ver como suenan asi que apenas tengo algo mas de información les comento, (voy a tratar de ir con la lapto y probar la curva de respuesta con el sia smart live que se los recomiendo, si no hay version free en la web, me contactan y se los envio por email) bueno si alguien tiene mas información o algo respecto a las columnas y su respuesta estoy a la escucha. un saludo.


----------



## sergio rossi (Jun 8, 2009)

buenas, como les prometi he conseguido algunos datos de los parlantes tonhalle, todavia no pude probar ningun calculo de bafles con ellos pero aqui les dejo dos jueguitos de parametros t/s (dados por el fabricante) para que los pasen por todos los programas que conozcan y puedan determinar la calidad? de los parlantes. yo por mi parte voy a probarlos con el windisd haber que sale dado tambien a que tiene un autocalculador de parametros en funcion de otros dados. bueno espero comentarios.    respecto a escuchar las columnas todavia no las tenian armadas asi que sera posiblemente la semana proxma.  bueno a jugar con parametros y ver que pasa. saludos a todos.

                     w10150           w8150                   w10150    10"  150 watt
                                                                           w8150       8"   150 watt
Fs   hz              37                    38
Vas lts              71                    32
Qts                 0,47                 0,35
Qes                 0,29                 0,28
Qms                 4,5                   4,9
Xmax mm         1,92                 1,9
Sd  mm2           350                 205
Re ohm             6,4                   6,6


----------



## sergio rossi (Jun 8, 2009)

bueno salio todo engorroso, la premera columna de numeros es para el parlante w10150 y la segunda para el w8150 disculpen pero cuando lo escribi lo posu todo prolijito, nuevamente los invito a corroborar los valores y a darle la posible bendicion a estos productos nacionales.


----------



## sergio rossi (Jun 9, 2009)

buenos dias. estuve probando los parametros con 3 programas distintos:
 1) JBL speakers . calcule una caja bass reflex para ambos parlantes los resultados son los sig. para el de 8¨  vb 25lts fc 41.1 hz en -3db            para el 10¨  vb 106.4 lts  fc 28.5hz en -3db
 2) Windisd alpha .  me tira una incogruencia estre los valores Qms, Qes y Qts (esto lo tira dado a que tiene un sist que recalcula los parametros ingresados) asi que con este programa acepto comentarios.
 3) otro.  me da un vb 94.54 lts  fc 31.2 hz a -3db para el de 10" .

bueno por lo pronto escucho sus comentarios al respecto.  especialmente con respecto al inconveniente que se produce con el winisd. gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 9, 2009)

sergio rossi dijo:
			
		

> 2) Windisd alpha .  me tira una incogruencia estre los valores Qms, Qes y Qts (esto lo tira dado a que tiene un sist que recalcula los parametros ingresados) asi que con este programa acepto comentarios.
> ...
> bueno por lo pronto escucho sus comentarios al respecto.  especialmente con respecto al inconveniente que se produce con el winisd. gracias



Es normal que el WinISD tire ese error, por que es bastante estricto con esos valores. Para solucionarlo, ingresá solo el Qts y el Qes ó el Qts y el Qms y dejá que el WinISD te calcule el otro. Si los parámetros estan bien medidos por el fabricante, el calculo que el WinISD te haga del parámetro que falta te debe dar muy cerca (del orden de las centésimas o milésimas) del que te dió el fabricante. Si dá muy diferente....o lo han medido mal o han usado la guitarra...

Tambié fijate cual es el valor del EBP que te dá el WinISD, que lo calcula cuando tenes que elegir que tipo de caja vas a construir...y respetá la sugerencia que te haga el WinISD...a menos que no te guste la respuesta en frecuencia que obtengas. He visto por ahí algunos que quieren hacer una caja bass-reflex a toda costa, aún cuando el EBP es menor que 50...lo que es una indicación directa de que hay que usar una caja sellada.

EDITO:
Estuve haciendo el diseño con los datos que diste del W8150 y....me parece que hay algo mal ahí. O está mal el Qts o está mal el Qes (por que el Qms *parece* normal). El Qes me dá 0.377 contra los 0.28 que vos pasaste y esa diferencia es muy grande! O bien..usando el Qes y el Qms, me sale un Qts de 0.274...muy inferior a los 0,35 que vos pusiste
Me sale un EBP de 100 y pico, con lo que la caja es BassReflex con un volumen de 18,5 litros (muuuuy pequeña), con una frecuencia de corte (f3) de 42 Hz pero un largo de 63 cm para el tubo de sintonía!...como quien dice...mas tubo que caja!
Fijate si has puesto bien los parámetros o hace una tabla y pegá la figura, por que puede ser que yo no entienda nada...

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi (Jun 9, 2009)

ok ezavalla, gracias por sacarme la duda, lo que hice fue mandarle un email a audifan con los valores que ellos me pasaron y los que me tira el winisd (que como vos bien dijeste es muy preciso, yo medi varios parametros t/s de parlantes varios y me los reconoce como validos o bien los corrige con un margen pequeño, ahora caigo en el porque) bueno apenas me contestan lo publico es este post. gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 9, 2009)

OK. Seguimos en contacto.

Yo les he "comprado" (he pagado pero aún no me llegan) un par de RE625 (6" Rango extendido) que me hacen falta para la reingeniería de los baffles del living de mi casa, y también les he pedido los parámetros T/S, ya que los parlantes que voy a cambiar son completamente desconocidos...y diferentes.
Voy a probar si con estos enderezo esos baffles, pero necesito los parámetros para simularlos...espero que los tengan y sean coherentes...por que si nó...tendré que medirlos y me molesta hacer una tapa con un agujero de 6" para la caja con la que mido el Vas...

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi (Jun 9, 2009)

Los parametros te los van a pasar, de ahi a que esten bien ?, bueno espero tus comentarios respecto a lo que te envian.  yo estoy en la misma que vos resusite un equipo maranthz 2585 que anda un cañon. me encuentro en la disyuntiva de comprar o armar bafles (mas especificamente columnas) pero al ver los precios de los armados te juro que se me caen las lagrimas.  por eso consulte con respecto a estos parlantes dado que la fabrica la tengo a unas 20 cuadras de casa. pero por ahora como vos decis aunque yo no pague todavia siguo esperando para escuchar sus columnas o bien para saber si los parametros que cantan son reales. bueno un abrazo y estoy a la espera.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 9, 2009)

Es que estan pidiendo locuras por los baffles...casi segurísimo que te va a convenir mas hacerlos vos mismo....a menos que tengas la tutuca necesaria para comprar un par que sean buenos...

Y eso del Marantz me pone reloco! Hace siglos que no veo uno de esos andando (ni de esos ni los Nakamichi). Eran un verdadero caño esos amplificador...

Yo voy a ver que saco de estos parlantes y los baffles que tengo, y si andan bien y me pongo a diseñar el sub-woofer... por que tengo un par de parlantes de 12" que ya medí y que con un poco de electrónica extra se pueden mejorar muchísimo...el problema es ver hasta donde aguantan.

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi (Jun 9, 2009)

ezavalla, disculpame de tu emnsaje de hoy al mediodia la parte de EDITO no la habia leido, corroboras los valores que me dan a mi. o sea imposible te adjunto la tabla qu me mandaron de audifan para que lo corrobores. gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 9, 2009)

OK. Gracias!
He recalculado a mano los valores y me dan lo mismo que el WinISD. Esta gente tiene algun mambo con los valores por que no son consistentes...y por mucho.
Otra cosa que me llama la atención son los valores de Xmax, que resulta que son muy pequeños (casi 2mm) para parlantes de ese tipo. Ese desplazamiento es para un rango medio, pero para un woofer de 8 o 10" es muy poco...debería ser al menos de 5mm. Si con ese valor de Xmax se mantiene la linealidad del parlante es por que la bobina es muy corta, por que el imán es muy petiso o por que el montaje es un desastre...no sé.

Contame que te contestan...

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 9, 2009)

De acuerdo a la tabla, ¿Qts y Qes no parecen estar curiosamente invertidos con los valores de EZ?
¿No se les habrán dado vuelta en la fábrica?

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 9, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> De acuerdo a la tabla, ¿Qts y Qes no parecen estar curiosamente invertidos con los valores de EZ?
> ¿No se les habrán dado vuelta en la fábrica?



No, Cacho, por que en el primer caso, tomé el Qts y el Qms de la tabla y calculé el Qes...que sale chueco.
Luego, tomé el Qms y el Qes de la tabla y calculé el Qts...y también sale mal  (obvio). El Qes y el Qts que calculé no están relacionados entre sí, sino solo con los valores de la tabla. No es que tengan que ser esos los valores correctos, sino que esos son los valores que deberían salir para mantener coherentes los datos de la tabla.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 9, 2009)

Tenés razón.
Esa manía de uno de ver las coincidencias...

Saludos


----------



## sergio rossi (Jun 10, 2009)

Gente Buen dia. ayer le envie un email a la gente de audifan contandoles que los parametros t/s no eran correctos y se han comportado correctamente, pidiendo disculpas por su error, dado a que los sacaron de "planillas viejas" quedaron en pasarme a la brevedad los parametros correctos asi que no se rompan el coco con lo anterior. me pongo en contacto apenas tengo la información. un abrazo.


----------



## wito (Jun 10, 2009)

hola, buenas tardes gente, estoy muy interesado en el post, ya que quiero comprar unos graves nuevos. pero el problema es que soy de sevilla (españa) y estos altavoces son de argentina.

Sabeis cuanto me puede costar el porte u otros altavoces similares que pueda comprar por aqui?


----------



## danielfer23 (Jun 10, 2009)

yo con esta marca e tenido una buena experiencia y otra mala. la primera fue con unos twisters domo de seda eran muy buenos tanto que con ojos cerrado fui a comprarme un parlante para subwoofer pequeño compre una de 8" y 150w me paso las medidas para hacer la caja todo muy contento yo ise la caja y el resultado fue horrible pocos grabes y cuando le subias el volumen hacia un ruido que paresia que rosaba algo prove poniendo un tubo mas largo y paso nada prove poniendole aislamiento acustico y no pasaba nada. en fin como era un trabajo un cliente tube que comprar un seleniun que me salio 80 pesos menos y tapar uno de los tubo y el resultado es espectacular desde entonses nadie me saca de seleniun que trae todos los parametros que quieras y son mas creibles.saludos


----------



## sergio rossi (Jun 16, 2009)

ezavalla, recibiste los rango medios tohalle, si es asi como va la prueba de parametros respecto a los especificados?  yo te cuento envie nuevamente un email a audifan pidiendoles que no se olviden de enviarme los t/s de los woofers. le consulte si tenian armadas ya las columnas para ir a escucharlas pero todavia me dejaron plantando rabanitos. un abrazo y gracias por lo del otro post. agradecidisimo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 16, 2009)

Me los mandaron por bondi el viernes a la tarde, pero no por la empresa que yo les dije sino por Chevallier...y aún estoy esperando que se dignen a traerlos por que el finde no laburan mas el feriado tampoco y encima los traen recién a las 6 de la tarde, así que tal vez esta noche los consiga.

A mi me enviaron un PDF que parece salido de algun soft para análisis de T/S y los parámetros pintan coherentes. Yo los voy a revisar y si están mas o menos los dejo, pero el Vas es un bardo por que tengo que hacer una tapa nueva para la caja y eso me lleva un tiempito por que ando con mucho laburo ahora...

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi (Jun 17, 2009)

buenas tardes ezavalla, como quede en alguna linea anterior de este post, te envio la foto de uno de los pocos dinosaurios que quedan emitiendo gruñidos. espero te guste.
bueno como ves todavia me falta encontrarle las perillas dobles del control de agudos. pero funciona de maravilla. paraq este equipo es que estoy tratando de hacer los bafles para lo cual escucho sugerencias. especialmente si columnas o bafles. bue.. gracias por tus comentarios.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 17, 2009)

Que lindo sintoamplificador...pero no distingo nada de la marca...parece un Fisher de 1981, pero las letras tienen una forma diferente...así que no es un Fisher...

Que marca y modelo es?

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi (Jun 17, 2009)

es un maranthz 2585 una verdadero dinosaurio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 17, 2009)

sergio rossi dijo:
			
		

> es un maranthz 2585 una verdadero dinosaurio.



Y una verdadera obra de arte...los Marantz eran fabulosos...


----------



## sergio rossi (Jun 18, 2009)

Buenas tardes gente, bueno me reuni al fin con los parametros t/s de los parlantes tonhalle, luego de una lagunita de tiempo cumplieron a calcular y a comentar .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 18, 2009)

Yo no iba a subir el que me enviaron hasta que no lo verificara...pero bueno...ahí va.
Lo que he medido hasta ahora (parámetros electricos) van OK.

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi (Jun 19, 2009)

hola buenas noches, no se si estuvieron jugando con los parametros de los woofer tonhalle pero por lo que yo cargue en el winisd no me dan muy bien que digamos, el de 8" me da para bass reflex con una curva nada plana con un valle en los 41 hz a -0.7 db y con realce en los 30 y 90 hz a 1.57 db el corte lo hace a 27 hz a -3 db. el de 10" me da para caja cerrada EBP 36.2 con corte en 37 hz a -3db y realce a 64 hz a 2.5 db, si alguien tiene ganas por favor verifiquen lo que les paso, un abrazo a todos.
ya que estoy les hago una consulta respecto a los distintos tipos alineamientos que nos da el winisd, se refieren a los tipos de filtros. gracias por aclarame esta duda y disculpen si no soy tan sabiondo. un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 20, 2009)

sergio rossi dijo:
			
		

> hola buenas noches, no se si estuvieron jugando con los parametros de los woofer tonhalle pero por lo que yo cargue en el winisd no me dan muy bien que digamos, el de 8" me da para bass reflex con una curva nada plana con un valle en los 41 hz a -0.7 db y con realce en los 30 y 90 hz a 1.57 db el corte lo hace a 27 hz a -3 db. el de 10" me da para caja cerrada EBP 36.2 con corte en 37 hz a -3db y realce a 64 hz a 2.5 db, si alguien tiene ganas por favor verifiquen lo que les paso, un abrazo a todos.



Mirá, los parámetros de de mis RE625 los voy a medir hoy, pero aún cuando me sale un EBP para bass-reflex, la respuesta es casi igual en caja cerrada (?), aunque de mas volumen. Si no lo has hecho, probá los de 8" en caja cerrada...a ver que sale.
El de 10" pulgadas no está nada mal, eh? Lo del realce no es problema, por que no es mucho y seguro que lo puedes corregir con electrónica adicional, pero no sé si me gastaría en hacerlo sin ver la respuesta de los medios...
Eses realce de 2.5dB te va a proporcionar "mas graves" que los que el parlante puede proporcionar, y si bien es una ilusión, puede ser bueno o no, dependiendo de que buscas.



			
				sergio rossi dijo:
			
		

> ya que estoy les hago una consulta respecto a los distintos tipos alineamientos que nos da el winisd, se refieren a los tipos de filtros. gracias por aclarame esta duda y disculpen si no soy tan sabiondo. un abrazo.



Los alineamientos se refieren a una equivalencia entre la función de transferencia del filtro pasaaltos mecánico de la caja y su equivalente eléctrico, por eso habla de ripple (ondulaciones en la banda de paso, típica de los Chebyseb) o respuesta plana, de los Butterwoth, etc. Siempre para arrancar tomá la que te ofrece el WinISD y luego, si querés, probá las otras, pero para ubicarte vas a tener que aplicar la teoría de los filtros analógicos.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 20, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Yo no iba a subir el que me enviaron hasta que no lo verificara...pero bueno...ahí va.
> Lo que he medido hasta ahora (parámetros electricos) van OK.



Estuve relevando los parametros T/S del RE625 y me sale valores muy similares, con un error del 5% entre los datos oficiales y las mediciones que yo he hecho...así deben estar bien. Voy a considerar los datos de la empresa para las simulaciones, por que probablmente son mas exactos que los míos.

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi (Jun 23, 2009)

bien buenas tardes. Gracias ezavalla por tu orientacion respecto a los alineamientos, estuve probando variar la frecuencia de tuning de la caja y puedo llegar de un alineamiento a otro, tambien jugando con el volumen y la f de alineamieto se puede variar mucho la respuesta en frec. y como me decias con poco presupuesto se puede hacer mucho mas de lo que pensaba.  con un subwoofer blue force de 8" con 100lts. de caja y sintonizado en 31,5hz logre un corte en 26,07Hz a -3db.  a 0db estoy en 28.57 hz. tengo que disculparme con estos parlantitos realmente si rinden asi es muchisimo mas de lo esperado.  te consulto como van tus medios tonhalle, espero que bien asi me dan el impulso final para comprar el tweeter y el divisor de frecuencias de esta marca, exepto que recomiendes otra marca. Bueno asi que voy a armar una columna de prueba para corroborar lo calculado, si suena bien (espero que asi sea) armare el conjunto completo. bueno espero tus comentarios. un abrazo.


----------



## sergio rossi (Jun 23, 2009)

tambien estuve jugando con los parlantes tonhalle, lo mejor que le pude sacar al de 8" fue con un volumen de 100lts una f de sintonia de 37hz una curva relativamente plana pcon un realce de no mas de 2db a 85 hz  corte en 30,9 hz a -3db  y 33.5hz a 0db, tampoco nada mal para estos volumenes. no se si alguien probo algo con ellos. escucho sus comentarios. saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 23, 2009)

sergio rossi dijo:
			
		

> bien buenas tardes. Gracias ezavalla por tu orientacion respecto a los alineamientos, estuve probando variar la frecuencia de tuning de la caja y puedo llegar de un alineamiento a otro, tambien jugando con el volumen y la f de alineamieto se puede variar mucho la respuesta en frec. y como me decias con poco presupuesto se puede hacer mucho mas de lo que pensaba.  con un subwoofer blue force de 8" con 100lts. de caja y sintonizado en 31,5hz logre un corte en 26,07Hz a -3db.  a 0db estoy en 28.57 hz. tengo que disculparme con estos parlantitos realmente si rinden asi es muchisimo mas de lo esperado.  te consulto como van tus medios tonhalle, espero que bien asi me dan el impulso final para comprar el tweeter y el divisor de frecuencias de esta marca, exepto que recomiendes otra marca. Bueno asi que voy a armar una columna de prueba para corroborar lo calculado, si suena bien (espero que asi sea) armare el conjunto completo. bueno espero tus comentarios. un abrazo.



Viste que es cuestión de evaluar todas las posibilidades? Hay que pasar un rato con el soft, ajustando y probando en forma metódica, por que si te ponés a mandar fruta al voleo no terminás en ninguna parte.

Yo con los rango extendido de 6" voy "bien" dentro de lo que se podía esperar de la combinación parlante+caja. Los parlantes andan bien, y los baffles suenan tal como la maldita simulación del WinISD. Las cajas tienen un frecuencia de corte inferior como de 100Hz por que son chicas, de 7 litros y casi 9 finales con el amortiguamiento, y una de corte superior de  3600 Hz. Como andaba apurado, cambié los parlantes viejos por estos, pero el tweeter piezo lo tengo cortado en 6kHz, que para los otros parlantes andaba muy bien, pero para estos es un desastre. Se escucha clarito el hueco de atenuación entre los 3 y los 6 kHz, así que voy a tener que cambiar el corte del tweeter a 3 kHz para emparejar solo un poco las cosas, por que no creo que el piezo responda mucho a esa frecuencia y voy a rehacer la bobina del rango-extendido para ajustar su corte superior en igual medida.

Te pido que no les des mucha bola a este diseño, por que esto va a ser parte de un sistema 2.1, entonces la frecuencia de  corte inferior de estos baffles no va a ser problema, por que el crossover lo va a cortar mas arriba y el woofer se va a encargar de los 200 Hz para abajo. Pero para esto falta, y el woofer va a ser un lío por que hay que corregirlo y armarle el amplificador, que lo tengo...pero en partes.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 23, 2009)

sergio rossi dijo:
			
		

> ...corte en *30,9 hz a -3db*  y 33.5hz a 0db, tampoco nada mal para estos volumenes.



    

Eeeeppppaaaaa! Eso está  muy bien!
Que más pretendés? es un 8" no un 12 o un 15". Y con solo 2 dB de realce....puffffff
Medio grande la caja de 100 lts, pero si vas a hacer las columnas, me parece un volumen excelente.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 28, 2009)

Continuando con lo del post #37, hice algunos arreglos en los baffles con los parlantes Tonhalle y también hice algunas simulaciones y pruebas nuevas, por que no me cerraba el oído con la simulación, en cuanto el ancho de banda del "hueco" que se escuchaba.

Le analicé la rsta en frecuencia con el TrueRTA y el hueco no era tan ancho como las simulaciones y los valores del FPA del tweeter daban (punto para mi oreja!), ya que la simulación daba 2.4KHz y el análisis espectral tiraba menos de 1KHz   

Bueno, luego de analizar un poco las cosas, la unica explicación que encontré es que el parlante que estoy usando, al ser rango extendido, tiene un pequeño cono central para la difusión de alta frecuencia, y se me ocurre que eso no está modelado completamente en los parámetros T/S, de ahí el error en la frecuencia de corte superior.

La respuesta en graves es inferior en casi media octava al límite predicho por la simulación   , que se supone cerca de 100Hz. La respuesta espectral muestra un punto de -3dB en un poco menos de 70Hz, pero esto no tengo idea a que se debe (pero es bueno) y me estoy arrepintiendo de no haber medido el VAS.

En fin, voy a cambiar el FPA del tweeter para que corte en 4.5KHz (es uno piezoeléctrico, pero dá salida aceptable desde los 2KHz) y voy a poner un FPB en el RE625, también a la misma frecuencia para asegurarme que no haya mucha interacción entre la impedancia del parlante y la resistencia del FPA de tweeter.

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi (Jun 29, 2009)

buen dia ezavalla, por lo que veo (sacando alguna poca diferencia en los t/s) los rango extendidos andan como dicen, que bueno que la respuesta en baja sea mejor todavia!,  yo estuve viendo un poco el volumen de la caja (me llamo la atensión tu comentario) y en realidad todos los volumenes que dan los fabricantes para un 8" con susp.acustica no supera los 20 lts. (tonhalle y jahro por ej.) como simulandolo con el winisd me da cualquier cosa con ese volumen arme una cajita de 20 lts y los probe el fin de semana. no van mi para atras.   pero me queda una duda que te consulto, estos parlantes de susp. acustica tienen una excursion monstruosa 10 mm max. y no veo que los conos se muevan  cuanto mas volumen le doy menos se mueven ? son parlantes de entre 40/50 w  a menos potencia mas excursion tienen (esto es sin pasarme de la pot.max.) tenes algun comentario al respecto.  porque me pasa que a bajo volumen se escuchan mucho mejor que cuando les doy poco mas de potencia  (y no estoy hablando de darle mucha rosca). gracias un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 29, 2009)

sergio rossi dijo:
			
		

> buen dia ezavalla, por lo que veo (sacando alguna poca diferencia en los t/s) los rango extendidos andan como dicen, que bueno que la respuesta en baja sea mejor todavia!



Sip, parecen que andan como dicen. Voy a repetir las pruebas con el TrueRTA para ver si me he equivocado en algo o es así nomás, pero la respuesta en baja frecuencia era notoriamente buena por debajo de los 100Hz. Lo que salga, lo publico luego.



			
				sergio rossi dijo:
			
		

> yo estuve viendo un poco el volumen de la caja (me llamo la atensión tu comentario) y en realidad todos los volumenes que dan los fabricantes para un 8" con susp.acustica no supera los 20 lts. (tonhalle y jahro por ej.) como simulandolo con el winisd me da cualquier cosa con ese volumen arme una cajita de 20 lts y los probe el fin de semana. no van mi para atras.   pero me queda una duda que te consulto, estos parlantes de susp. acustica tienen una excursion monstruosa 10 mm max. y no veo que los conos se muevan  cuanto mas volumen le doy menos se mueven ? son parlantes de entre 40/50 w  a menos potencia mas excursion tienen (esto es sin pasarme de la pot.max.) tenes algun comentario al respecto.  porque me pasa que a bajo volumen se escuchan mucho mejor que cuando les doy poco mas de potencia  (y no estoy hablando de darle mucha rosca). gracias un abrazo.



Yo no le creo mucho a las recomendaciones de los fabricantes Argentinos, en especial a Jahro, ya que dicen por algunos hilos del foro que si les pedís los parámetros T/S no saben de que les estás hablando   

El 8" que has usado es un Jahro, no? o compraste el Tonhalle que ensayaste?
Por que, en cuanto a las cajas, vas a tener que creerle al WinISD, ya que te dan cajas pero sin decirte como las calcularon o que soft usaron, y eso me resulta sospechoso. Ya te habrás dado cuenta que no es posible meter un parlante cualquiera en una caja cualquiera y esperar un buen rendimiento y un buen sonido, y con eso en mente, hacés bien en revisar los diseños de cajas que te han dado. A  mi me parece poco 20 litros para un woffer de 8", pero hay que ver los parámetros T/S, ya que esos te dictan el comportamiento del parlante. De todas maneras, acordate de amortiguar la caja con fibra de vidrio (o guata), por que si las medidas de la caja no tienen la "relación dorada" es probable que haya alguna frecuencia que te esté excitando la resonancia de la caja o generando ondas estacionarias adentro...y eso te va a traer problemas.

En cuanto a la excursión máxima, yo no la probaría con música, sino con corrinte contínua, teniendo cuidado de no palmar la bobina del parlante. Con música es poco probable que veas mucha excursión, a menos que les estés metiendo frecuencias bajas o senoides puras de baja frecuencia, y aún así, entra en juego la dinámica del sistema. También me parece medio mucho 10mm de Xmax, ya que se mide para un solo lado y con 10mm tendrías 20mm en total. Podés probar poniendo la mano sobre el cono y desplazándolo hacia abajo tratando de medir cuanto recorre hasta el maximo permisible. El Xmax será menor que esa distancia, por que el Xmax mide la zona de operación lineal. No vas a tener una medida definitiva, pero al menos vas a saber que tan probable es que sea de ese valor que te han dicho.

Y por el tema de la potencia...no tengo idea! Tendría que hacer un ensayo con el osciloscopio sobre la señal de excitación para ver que el amplificador no esté recortando o activando alguna protección interna. Pero tené cuidado, por que la potencia máxima es eso...maxima, pero la potencia normal de operación es, normalmente, la mitad de la maxima, así que si le estas dando rosca por encima de la nominal, puede pasar cualquier cosa...

Saludos!


----------



## maxep (Jun 29, 2009)

creo que depende el aprlante en cuestion.  e escuchado un par de 8" monitores 2 vias de tangent. y me quede mudo.  la profundidad y potencia de esos monitores no la enocntre en nignun otro 8" y era una caja de menos de 20l. bass reflex.
en cambio mis torres llevan 10" ken brwon de 20w rms. y 55l cada una. son muchos litros pero asi lo recomienda el fabricante. y via soft win isd. es verdad me da mejor respuesta en caja grande


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 29, 2009)

maxep dijo:
			
		

> creo que depende el aprlante en cuestion.  e escuchado un par de 8" monitores 2 vias de tangent. y me quede mudo.  la profundidad y potencia de esos monitores no la enocntre en nignun otro 8" y era una caja de menos de 20l. bass reflex.
> en cambio mis torres llevan 10" ken brwon de 20w rms. y 55l cada una. son muchos litros pero asi lo recomienda el fabricante. y via soft win isd. es verdad me da mejor respuesta en caja grande



Sep...por eso digo, hay que ver y simular el comportamiento del parlante. Puede que 20lts anden joya con algun parlante en especial y lo mas seguro es que anden para atrás con cualquier otro, sea la caja tipo bass-reflex o nó, pero sin conocer los parámetros y hacer la simulación...es poco lo que se puede decir.

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi (Jul 20, 2009)

buenas tardes audiofilos, bueno pude averiguar varias cosas:
1- estuve escuchando las columnas tonhalle woofer de 8 rango medio de 8 y tweter de1 suenan bien muy claras y limpias pero no llegan a los registros mas bajos, segun mi oido suenan bien para los drums de bateria  o sea entre 60 y 100 hz frecuencias mas bajas tienen una buena caida en db, que era lo logico muy lindas para columnas principales de un home pero con los refuerzos de un sub woofer. ojo no son para desmerecerlas, tiene un volumen que a mi entender es poco para los drivers que tienen. muy bien armadas y presentadas.
2- compre el divisor de frecuencia de tres vias tambien tonhalle, el cual me sorprendio porque realmente corta desntro de las frecuencias que dice con un bajo error por lo que pude medir 5% lo que seria mas interesante es que cortara para el woofer en 12db ocgtava lo hace en 6 db octava pero al oido y colocando un medio grandecito el solapamiento queda redondito. son recomendables a mi entender.
3- luego de escuchar las columnas tambien me compre un par de tweeters que realmente me sorprendieron suenan muy bien realmente mas de lo que esperaba, no hay siseo y tienen mucha claridad y nitidez. de estos no medi nada porque realmente suenan muy agradable al oido.
4- bueno como ven me arme de algunas cositas mas y con esto arme las cajas con esto y dos woofers de 8 marca blue force cuyos parametros t/s tuve que medir, con el volumen que me tiro el winisd luego de jugar un poquito con los mismos termine armando cajas de 55 lts. con un relleno o recubrimiento de guata groso que calculo le debe de estar dando un 10% mas de volumen, con lo que llegaria a casi 60 lts. y realmente hay que sacarle el sombrero al programa porque realmente suenan como lo dice el programa, la f de corte inf me daba a 28 hz a -3 db y realmente lo corrobore con otro programa de audio que compara la frec.que le inyectas al amplificador con la recibida del parlante captade con un mic omnidireccional de respuesta plana y genial. realmente con poco prespuesto y un poco de esfuerzo se pueden lograr buenos resultados.

bueno no puedo dar mas datos con respecto a los parlantes dado a que al final no compre los tonhalle, pero los otros productos son muy buenos. por lo menos para recomendar.
agradeciendo todos los datos, información y aclaracion de dudas que me han echo llegar les mando un abrazo en este dia porque aunque no nos conozcamos estamos compartiendo desinteresadamente un ratito de tiempo y eso es amistad, un abrazo a todos.


----------



## Emi77 (Jul 20, 2009)

Agrego un comentario medio descolgado pero tal vez a alguien le sirva..
Buscando por internet algun vendedir que venda algunas marcas de parlantes importados, encontre en ML un vendedor que vende parlantes Polk, Peerless y creeria que alguna marca mas, si a alguien le interesa que me mande un Mp, yo todavia estoy juntando dinero para poder comprar algunos driver de buena calidad.
Saludos..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 20, 2009)

sergio rossi dijo:
			
		

> buenas tardes audiofilos, bueno pude averiguar varias cosas:
> 1- estuve escuchando las columnas tonhalle woofer de 8 rango medio de 8 y tweter de1 suenan bien muy claras y limpias pero no llegan a los registros mas bajos, segun mi oido suenan bien para los drums de bateria  o sea entre 60 y 100 hz frecuencias mas bajas tienen una buena caida en db, que era lo logico muy lindas para columnas principales de un home pero con los refuerzos de un sub woofer. ojo no son para desmerecerlas, tiene un volumen que a mi entender es poco para los drivers que tienen. muy bien armadas y presentadas.
> 2- compre el divisor de frecuencia de tres vias tambien tonhalle, el cual me sorprendio porque realmente corta desntro de las frecuencias que dice con un bajo error por lo que pude medir 5% lo que seria mas interesante es que cortara para el woofer en 12db ocgtava lo hace en 6 db octava pero al oido y colocando un medio grandecito el solapamiento queda redondito. son recomendables a mi entender.
> 3- luego de escuchar las columnas tambien me compre un par de tweeters que realmente me sorprendieron suenan muy bien realmente mas de lo que esperaba, no hay siseo y tienen mucha claridad y nitidez. de estos no medi nada porque realmente suenan muy agradable al oido.
> ...



Hola Sergio!
Me alegro que hayas tenido tan buenos resultados...y me alegro que te haya servido el uso del WinISD y de los parámetros T/S para hacer tus baffles lo mejor posible. Es muy bueno que hayas encontrado las herramientas que necesitabas para afirmar tu creatividad...MUCHAS FELICIDADES!

Yo ahora estoy diseñando un (sub)woofer para complementar los Tonhalle que compré y que comenté antes (acá está la foto de como quedaron), pero como hay que completarles las bajas frecuencias, armé un woofer de 70 litros que cabe justo debajo de un mueble en casa, pero tengo que montar el amplificador y los filtros activos. Pronto voy a publicar un hilo con los detalles de como hice el diseño.

Saludos!


----------



## cabeszon (Jul 25, 2009)

Hola gente soy nuevo en el foro y veo que la tienen muy clara con el armado de bafles. Les cuento que el año pasado empecé a armarme un equipo de música, conseguí un amplificador integrado marantz 1152dc es de los 70’ es de 76x2 Watts 8 ohms, 95x2 Watts 4 ohms. A este equipo lo probé con unos parlantes de un amigo eran jbl sonaban muy bien. Después me compre un par de tweeters y divisor de frecuencias de tres vías de la marca tonhalle y los puse en unos bafles que tenia yo armados con un woofer de 8" re chino y un medio de 5" también del mismo origen jeje porque mi idea era comprarme mas adelante unos buenos bafles. Considerando mi actual situación económica creo que para abaratar costos me tendré que armar unas cajas. Aquí es donde tengo dudas sobre que compraré y los dimensiones de las cajas porque al winsd no lo se manejar, quería preguntarles si me pueden ayudar un poquito con esto mi idea era comprar un medio de 5” tambien tonhalle y un woofer de 10” jbl que vi  en Internet les tiro los datos:
*Jbl cs10* (estan a $200)
Manejo de potencia, RMS  100W 
Potencia de pico 400W 
Respuesta en frecuencia 38Hz - 800Hz 
Sensibilidad (2,83 V/1 m) 91dB 
Impedancia 4 ohmios 
Profundidad de montaje 116mm 
Diámetro del hueco 229mm 
Revc 3,6 ohmios 
Vas 63L 
Qts 0,42 
Fs 29,6Hz 
Qes 0,44 
Qms 6,87 
Mms 85g 
Levc 2mH
En esta pag hay mas información y estan los manuales
http://www.jbl.com/car/products/product_detail.aspx?prod=CS10/230

Mi pregunta es si es recomendable esta configuración y si es asi las cajas de cuantos litros tienen que ser para que suenen lo mas planas posible en bass reflex. el tamaño no esproblema porque la sala es grande…creo que no me estoy olvidando nada, bueno desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## danielfer23 (Jul 25, 2009)

cabeszon dijo:
			
		

> Hola gente soy nuevo en el foro y veo que la tienen muy clara con el armado de bafles. Les cuento que el año pasado empecé a armarme un equipo de música, conseguí un amplificador integrado marantz 1152dc es de los 70’ es de 76x2 Watts 8 ohms, 95x2 Watts 4 ohms. A este equipo lo probé con unos parlantes de un amigo eran jbl sonaban muy bien. Después me compre un par de tweeters y divisor de frecuencias de tres vías de la marca tonhalle y los puse en unos bafles que tenia yo armados con un woofer de 8" re chino y un medio de 5" también del mismo origen jeje porque mi idea era comprarme mas adelante unos buenos bafles. Considerando mi actual situación económica creo que para abaratar costos me tendré que armar unas cajas. Aquí es donde tengo dudas sobre que compraré y los dimensiones de las cajas porque al winsd no lo se manejar, quería preguntarles si me pueden ayudar un poquito con esto mi idea era comprar un medio de 5” tambien tonhalle y un woofer de 10” jbl que vi  en Internet les tiro los datos:
> *Jbl cs10* (estan a $200)
> Manejo de potencia, RMS  100W
> Potencia de pico 400W
> ...


mira yo NO soy muy entendido del tema pero si queres hacer un bafle lo mas plano posible los parlantes de auto no te van a convenir. yo si fuera vos buscaria por otro lado. yo consegui unos leea de 12 echos pelota 50 pesos el par y los restaure con roberto y suenan espectacular. y estoy muy contento con ellos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 25, 2009)

Hola cabeszon:

El JBL que has mostrado pinta bastante lindo, pero para saber que tipo de caja le conviene tendrías que cargar estos valores creando un nuevo driver en el WinISD y hacer vos el análisis en base al espacio del que dispongas para instalarlos, el tipo de caja que quieras y todas esas cosas. Por el QTS que tiene parecen buenos para una caja bass-reflex, pero tienen un EBP de 68 así que *pueden* llegar a andar para cajas selladas.

Vas a tener que hacer la evaluación con el WinISD, por que solo vos sabes a cual frecuencia de corte querés llegar y cual tipo de respuesta esperás del baffle (si querés que te marque graves que retumben, tipo car-audio, o que sean graves profundos, tipicos de HiFi).

PD: Todos fuimos principiantes en algun momento, así que eso no es excusa para aprender a usar el WinISD...que además es bastante sencillo y tiene un archivo de ayuda muy bueno. No vas a perder mas de una hora en eso...

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi (Jul 27, 2009)

buen dia cabezson, para mi tambien fue la primera ves que arme un par de bafles, y te digo como consejo segui al pie de la letra lo que te indica el winisd , es muy facil de usar, primero carga en editor el parlante que vos queres (fijate en la libreria del mismo si no esta cargado) luego de cargarlo y salvarlo, entra en proyecto nuevo, apreta new y cargate el parlante en cuestion luego segui los pasos, en la ventana de vented o closed podes elegir(fijate lo que te recomienda el programa) pero igual proba con ambas formas, la pantalla siguiente te tira varias formas de respuesta para la caja (por ej. boombox para cajas tipo car audio resalta mucho el rango de los 100hz) elegi la que dice -3db.  paso sig.te tira un tipo tipo de caja (fijate en la solapa box te da un valor de volumen de cja y uno de frec.de sintonia variando estos valores podes llegar a obtener todos los tipos de respuesta de la pantalla anterior, juga con ellos y buscate la curva que mas te guste de respuesta en frecuencia.  como te indico ezavalla es muy simple de usar hay que tener algunos conocimientos tecnicos pero es lo ideal para calcular los bafles y realmente suenan como indica.  bueno cualquier cosa a tu servicio. 
     Que parlantes chinos son los que tenes, ojo mira que jugando con el winisd yo le saque a un par de 8" chino blue force un muy buen desempeño fijate mis post anteriores. cuidado porque  con poco se puede hacer mucho.  yo use los d iv. de frec.tonhalle  yl os tweeter tambien muy buenos.  cualqueir duda consulta.


----------



## sergio rossi (Jul 27, 2009)

gente tengo para subir un programa muy util el cia smartlive sirve para comparar las frecuencias que se inyectan a un amplificador con las de salida. por ej de bafles atraves de un mic.y un munton de otras cosas j. desfasajes de señal etc.  el tema es que pesa 10mb. y no lo puedo subir en esta pagina. si hay algun interesado avise y vemos la forma de pasarlo. un abrazo.


----------



## cabeszon (Jul 27, 2009)

Hola gente queria agredecerles por sus consejos. Ahora me voy a sentar a ver el programa con mas atensión. Seguramente me veran de nuevo con mas dudas jeje..muchas gracias


----------



## elsalame (Oct 1, 2010)

*Los valores del W8150 y del W10150 publicados aquí son completamente erróneos* adjunto PDFs originales TomHalle.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 2, 2010)

¿Y leíste el tema entero?
O por lo menos hasta el mensaje #30...

Saludos


----------



## PepoFunk (Dic 15, 2010)

Hola. Que tal, buscando en internet referencias sobre estos parlates llegue a este hilo.

Queria saber si alguno compro o probo los parlantes de la marca tonhalle. vi que todos elogian sus tweeters de domo, pero en mi caso estoy interesado en los parlantes de cono.
Mi idea es hacer un subwoofer de tamaño reducido. de 8'' o de 10''.

Han tenido experiencia con estos parlantes en una caja para grabes.

Desde ya muchas gracias
Germán


----------



## agm006 (Feb 21, 2012)

Buenas, estoy llevando adelante un proyecto de columnas de 3 vias, principalmente para escuchar musica con buena calidad (y buen golpe) estuve mirando en la pagina de tonhalle que venden woofer´s de 8´ pero hay 3 tipos, el "comun", con estructura de aluminio, y otro con estructura de aluminio y kevlar. Aunque mirando los datos que brinda el fabricante (rango de frecuencias, potencia, etc) no hay diferencia entre los mismos, pero si la hay en tema $$ . Me podrian decir cual conviene en cada caso? gracias! 


---- me olvidaba.
pd: lo acompañaria con el tweeter T13DR (tonhalle) y RM5K (tonhalle). 

que les parece?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 21, 2012)

Yo les consulté por los de 8" y me enviaron los parámetros T/S de los modelos W8150 y W8150K. Este último tiene mejores parámetros pero yo no los simulé por que analizaba otra cosa. Si me acuerdo, mañana los subo.


----------



## patokiss (Ene 6, 2015)

Consulta parlantes de 12\' tonhalle
Hola, bueno, ahora les consulto experiencias sobre estos modelos. Como en post anteriores, el uso que le voy a dar es hogareño, y para escuchar principalmente rock (clásico). Busco algo que tire buenos bajos. 

W12150 Chapa + celulosa
W12150 Chapa + Kevlar
W12150 Fundición de aluminio + celulosa
W12150 Fundición de aluminio + Kevlar

Muchas gracias.

Saludos. ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 6, 2015)

patokiss dijo:


> Consulta parlantes de 12\' tonhalle
> Hola, bueno, ahora les consulto experiencias sobre estos modelos. Como en post anteriores, el uso que le voy a dar es hogareño, y para escuchar principalmente rock (clásico). Busco algo que tire buenos bajos.
> 
> W12150 Chapa + celulosa
> ...


Escribile a la gente de Audifan y pediles los parámetros T/S para conocer la respuesta de baja frecuencia.
Los valores que entregan son totalmente correctos hasta donde yo he podido verificar...


----------



## patokiss (Ene 6, 2015)

Mis dudas principales son si Celulosa o Kevlar. La chapa o el aluminio no creo que afecten demasiado para la potencia a los que los usaré. creo... pero si leí que el kevlar si bien es mejor material, no se llevaría bien con las bajas frecuencias. ¿Es así?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 6, 2015)

patokiss dijo:


> pero si leí que el kevlar si bien es mejor material, no se llevaría bien con las bajas frecuencias. ¿Es así?


  
Y por que sucedería eso???? Me parece que has leído cualquier verdura...
Por otra parte, de los modelos que yo he analizado con los T/S de ellos, los de Kevlar parecen tener el mejor Qts.
Lamentablemente no publican la respuesta en frecuencia, así que es difícil saber como es el comportamiento en la banda media, pero dudo mucho que el cono de kevlar tenga resonancias por debajo de los 600 o 700 Hz...


----------



## patokiss (Ene 7, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y por que sucedería eso???? Me parece que has leído cualquier verdura...
> Por otra parte, de los modelos que yo he analizado con los T/S de ellos, los de Kevlar parecen tener el mejor Qts.
> Lamentablemente no publican la respuesta en frecuencia, así que es difícil saber como es el comportamiento en la banda media, pero dudo mucho que el cono de kevlar tenga resonancias por debajo de los 600 o 700 Hz...



Claro, por eso mi consulta. No me fío de una sola opinión. La verdad es que mis conocimientos son muy básicos. Solo se lo que estoy buscando. Woofers de bajos profundos. Actualmente tengo unos jahro de rango extendido reenconados con una suspensión más blanda, pero aún así las frecuencias debajo de los 100hz no existen a menos que los pongas al palo. Tengo los tweeters tohnalle y son increíblemente buenos, me están llegando los medios tonhalle, y bueno, la idea es sacarme de encima todo lo que sea jahro. Por eso consulto por estos woofers.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2015)

patokiss dijo:


> Claro, por eso mi consulta. No me fío de una sola opinión. La verdad es que mis conocimientos son muy básicos. Solo se lo que estoy buscando. Woofers de bajos profundos. Actualmente tengo unos jahro de rango extendido reenconados con una suspensión más blanda, pero aún así las frecuencias debajo de los 100hz no existen a menos que los pongas al palo. Tengo los tweeters tohnalle y son increíblemente buenos, me están llegando los medios tonhalle, y bueno, la idea es sacarme de encima todo lo que sea jahro. Por eso consulto por estos woofers.
> 
> Saludos



La única forma que tienes de conocer/medir/analizar el comportamiento de un parlante es midiendo sus parámetros *T & S*, todo lo demás es subjetividad a pleno.


----------



## nahuel915 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hola gente del foro, leo mucho el foro y me ha ayudado mucho, les queria hacer una consulta, he adquirido un woofer tonhalle de 10"(W10150) y estaba viendo de simularlo con el win isd para obtener una caja bass reflex, pero tengo los siguientes problemas, cuando selecciono todo, por defecto me da un volumen de 1500 litros cosa que es medio raro no?. Bueno lei que podian estar mal puesto los parametros y los chequie un par de veces, tengo una duda con el SPL ya que en la hoja de datos viene dado en w/m y en el win isd esta en db, hice la conversion en teoria pero sigo sin buenos resultados, no lo he puesto (para que lo ponga por defecto) y sigo con el mismo problema. Otra cosa es que vario todos los parametros e igual me sigue arrojando la incongruencia de "vent match" Qes/Pe!. Espero me puedan ayudar y si estoy poniendo mal los campos, agradeceria alguna captura de pantalla con los valores ingresado del woofer. No pongo la hoja de datos, porque la que me dieron es la misma que la que figura en este post. Desde ya muchas gracias.
Pd; la caja la estoy diseñando para un home theater.


----------

